# I believe my husband gets disgusted with women’s natural arousal fluids



## Mari89 (Jan 23, 2021)

Is this common? So I happen to have a high sex drive. I’ve notice when we have had sex and I get aroused, ( sorry if it’s TMI , warning don’t read more if you’re easily disgusted by human nature) I tend to cream during sex. Nothing unnatural, I get my Gyno check ups and everything is healthy. But I noticed a few times when he’s seen it ,he’s gotten limp d*** and says that the slimy stuff turned him off. Wtf!? Is all I can think. But is this normal ? What should I do?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

As long as your checkups are good, I don't think anything is amiss. The vaginal discharge can change because of the stage of your menstrual cycle. Ask him if he thinks his ejaculate should be classified as "slimy stuff". Perhaps, he can wear a condom to contain that "slimy stuff".


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I think it’s normal. Some positions in my experience like doggy can make it happen more often/more. Any fluids my wife is generating I view as a compliment.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

He's nuts. Let's just leave it there.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, what can you do?

You can't change his feelings about it any more than a man can change a woman's negative feelings about male fluids. 

As a grown adult man who has (presumably) had sex many times in his life it's probably just how he is.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I guess to each their own - this would have exactly the opposite effect on me. Just saying.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Is he aware it's the equivalent of his ejaculate? Ask him how'd he'd feel if you got so bothered by his sexual fluids that you refused to have sex with him. "Well, we can only have sex if you promise not to ejaculate" I bet that wouldn't go over well. He sounds a bit repressed. Anytime I'm a little more expressive in my arousal in that way my boyfriend gets even more turned on as it's a total sign that I'm enthusiatically enjoying him. How that can turn a guy off I'll never know.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm with Ragnar - in my mind it means my partner is into it, which is great. Everyone is different I guess.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I would just order condoms and tell him no more of his stuff. Or wear a femi and let him has that view instead of natural.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Some people have what is known as "sensory issues" that can cause the sensation of fluids in contact with the skin to be overwhelming. This is most common with those somewhere on the ASD spectrum. 

My advice would be to try and "normalize" this sensation by giving him a massage beforehand with ample fluids (such as coconut oil). This way during intercourse he will be unable to differentiate between the sensations of the pre-applied fluids and your natural fluids which will hopefully eliminate the distraction.

An alternate problem is that some people tend to enjoy a little friction and too much lubrication may fail to provide enough stimulation. If this is the case, try to increase foreplay to include more gentle touching where less is more. This will help avoid overstimulating him during foreplay which may tend to leave his glans a little numb and needing ample stimulation to reach climax. This can be combined with the above as using lubrication during foreplay tends to lend itself to gentle and soft touches. 

He may want you to squeeze really hard with your hands during foreplay if you use ample fluids, but be aware that this will overstimulate him and may leave him numb come time for the real thing.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Mari,

NORMAL, better than normal even, above average.

When that used to happen with my wife I thought it was like hitting the lottery while eating bacon and not getting fat.

There is nothing more complementary to a man than a well lubricated woman the ultimate kind of approval.

In fact it used to make me come instantaneously.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

TAMAT said:


> Mari,
> 
> NORMAL, better than normal even, above average.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. The wetter the better. My wife's arousal is enough in itself to get me to the "finish". Super sexy.....no idea why your husband dislikes it


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mari89 said:


> Is this common? So I happen to have a high sex drive. I’ve notice when we have had sex and I get aroused, ( sorry if it’s TMI , warning don’t read more if you’re easily disgusted by human nature) I tend to cream during sex. Nothing unnatural, I get my Gyno check ups and everything is healthy. But I noticed a few times when he’s seen it ,he’s gotten limp d*** and says that the slimy stuff turned him off. Wtf!? Is all I can think. But is this normal ? What should I do?


Not everyone likes the messy. I think more men do than don't, so it's possible he's just not a good match for you longterm.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I love it when a woman gets real wet. It tells me I'm doing something right. A man should not shame a woman because her body is doing what it was designed to do.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The fluids are foreplay's after-flowing fountain.

Without the fluid the fountain runs dry, the tiny friction turns to no-go stiction.

Honesty, honestly can be dangerous to intimate relations.
Some things, should not be expressed.

Talk about cutting off your nose to spite your face.
This is cutting off your pleasure to wipe clean your face.

We are all sensitive when it comes to love-making.
Why make it into hate-making.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

This is precisely the reason one uses wipes when the intercourse flogging and slogging is done.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I had an XBF who said he didn't like it when I got too wet - something about how there isn't enough friction? But it sounds like it's a visual rather than a sensation thing...


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Mari89 said:


> But I noticed a few times when he’s seen it ,he’s gotten limp d*** and says that the slimy stuff turned him off. Wtf!? Is all I can think. But is this normal ? What should I do?


His excuse is limper than his d*ck.

Honestly an aroused woman with a high sex drive would send most men into outer space, hell, it might even get them to do the laundry. There isn't anything at all wrong with you...


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Well, there are women who do not like a man's cum or precum so I suppose it goes both ways sometimes?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Then tell him to stop looking at it. 

Do you really want to be with someone like this though?


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd lap that up. What a turn on. Is he a clean freak or a germaphobe? I knew a man years ago that showered after sex. I thought it was weird but this sounds similar in that neither man seem to deal with the gifts of nature well.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> Then tell him to stop looking at it.
> 
> Do you really want to be with someone like this though?


They are married, its not something to divorce over.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

I would sometimes make my ex a bit self conscious when I _cough_ gushed about her wetness. Hers was just clear fluids and not "cream" but I don't think I'd react any differently.

In all seriousness, he doesn't have to look if he doesn't want to see it so I'm not sure why it has become a problem.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

People are so critical, we are all different and turned on and off by different things.
He is who he is, I am sure you can work something out between you.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

If she squirts I squirt. 'Nuff said.


----------



## hplove (Jan 19, 2021)

Maybe he needs a little education on the subject? ..........


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Hearing other men say how much they like it isn't going to solve OP's problem. Which there probably isn't much that can be done to change.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

No creamy stuff, no sufficient arousal for me. LOL just kidding. I love it creamy or not, but the moment I see the creamy secretions I get more aroused.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn the guy hit the jackpot marrying a sex pot , and he goes limp? WTF.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

badsanta said:


> Some people have what is known as "sensory issues" that can cause the sensation of fluids in contact with the skin to be overwhelming. This is most common with those somewhere on the ASD spectrum.
> 
> My advice would be to try and "normalize" this sensation by giving him a massage beforehand with ample fluids (such as coconut oil). This way during intercourse he will be unable to differentiate between the sensations of the pre-applied fluids and your natural fluids which will hopefully eliminate the distraction.
> 
> ...


Man, just not.

With humor @badsanta. 😂😂😂


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> They are married, its not something to divorce over.


Oops I agree. I thought it was boyfriend for some reason.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

DallasCowboyFan said:


> I'd lap that up. What a turn on. Is he a clean freak or a germaphobe? I knew a man years ago that showered after sex. I thought it was weird but this sounds similar in that neither man seem to deal with the gifts of nature well.


I shower after sex but it's because if you leave all those juices down there they start to smell funky after a few hours. More for just hygene sake.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

bandit.45 said:


> I shower after sex but it's because if you leave all those juices down there they start to smell funky after a few hours. More for just hygene sake.


I call that “reeking of sex.”

OP, next time use a female condom and he can decide what he likes better.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Show of hands from everyone here who chose what they find arousing and what they found not so much.

I thought so. 

Put a stash of hand towels in the night stand. If things get too wet, do a little external mop-up. It's a small price of admission to pay for something your husband would probably choose to change if he could.

Or we could take him outside and beat him. Either way.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Cletus said:


> Put a stash of hand towels in the night stand.


As a gentleman I keep such a stash and offer one such that my wife can avoid the awkward leaky walk to the bathroom.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Show of hands from everyone here who chose what they find arousing and what they found not so much.
> 
> I thought so.
> 
> ...


Lol. You sell the tickets and I'll run the concession stand. Numbers are limited and going quick, so get 'em while you can, girls.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I think you already have enough confirmation that it's not "normal", so I won't share my opinion on it. 

Do you know why your husband doesn't like it or what he's thinking about when he sees it? Does he think something is wrong with you (yeast infection, etc)? Bad experience in the past? Cheated on? Doesn't like bodily fluids at all? More of a sensory issue? 

That's where you need to start... Maybe it's something that can be resolved, maybe not.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Mari89 said:


> Is this common? So I happen to have a high sex drive. I’ve notice when we have had sex and I get aroused, ( sorry if it’s TMI , warning don’t read more if you’re easily disgusted by human nature) I tend to cream during sex. Nothing unnatural, I get my Gyno check ups and everything is healthy. But I noticed a few times when he’s seen it ,he’s gotten limp d*** and says that the slimy stuff turned him off. Wtf!? Is all I can think. But is this normal ? What should I do?


Normal in the sense that it happens, and there is nothing wrong with it. Statistically speaking, I wouldn't call it normal, but it is not unusual. It comes along the same lines as women (or men as the case may be) who are suddenly turned off by semen in the mouth or on the body. It's a skwick factor, and different people skwick at different things.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> They are married, its not something to divorce over.


If I was with someone and they were disgusted and turned off by my semen, there would not even be another date. 

The relationship would end right there.

Vaginal secretions during arrousal is a normal and natural AND HEALTHY part of human sexuality. If someone is turned off by that, they don’t deserve to be with you.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Show of hands from everyone here who chose what they find arousing and what they found not so much.
> 
> I thought so.
> 
> ...


I vote for the beating. That might remind him what real troubles are.


----------



## Jimhardc (Oct 16, 2014)

Mari89 said:


> Is this common? So I happen to have a high sex drive. I’ve notice when we have had sex and I get aroused, ( sorry if it’s TMI , warning don’t read more if you’re easily disgusted by human nature) I tend to cream during sex. Nothing unnatural, I get my Gyno check ups and everything is healthy. But I noticed a few times when he’s seen it ,he’s gotten limp d*** and says that the slimy stuff turned him off. Wtf!? Is all I can think. But is this normal ? What should I do?


To me it seems it should be a badge of honor to him, this means he is doing his part in getting you to the finish line.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Eventually it might change; back in the day my wife's natural lubricant would be "creamy" and dry to a, what, TMI here but kind of a white crust on me? She didn't squirt then, as she does now, but now it's completely clear. Still a bit slimey, but doesn't dry "crusty" or with any coloration. I'll take it either way. I was surprised this wasn't going to be a thread about sex during her period. I have no issue with that, either (well, a couple decades since that's been relevant, and I kind of miss it).


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mari89 said:


> Is this common? So I happen to have a high sex drive. I’ve notice when we have had sex and I get aroused, ( sorry if it’s TMI , warning don’t read more if you’re easily disgusted by human nature) I tend to cream during sex. Nothing unnatural, I get my Gyno check ups and everything is healthy. But I noticed a few times when he’s seen it ,he’s gotten limp d*** and says that the slimy stuff turned him off. Wtf!? Is all I can think. But is this normal ? What should I do?


Haha! My husband does the same thing. If it's clear he's fine, if it's 'creamier' he get's disgusted. I have to clean it off each time he sees it. It is what it is.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Mari89 said:


> Is this common? So I happen to have a high sex drive. I’ve notice when we have had sex and I get aroused, ( sorry if it’s TMI , warning don’t read more if you’re easily disgusted by human nature) I tend to cream during sex. Nothing unnatural, I get my Gyno check ups and everything is healthy. But I noticed a few times when he’s seen it ,he’s gotten limp d*** and says that the slimy stuff turned him off. Wtf!? Is all I can think. But is this normal ? What should I do?


I suspect my husband may be similar to this.

He never put his hand down there, zero foreplay for me, i never received oral sex and on and on.

Im frustrated and had several conversations with him that go nowhere, BUT he told me he used to do those stuff to one of his ex who was really into it.

Well, you can bet our sex life is dying a very dead death after this late conversation.

To add, he said he didnt think i needed "help" down there (ive asked for 8 years) bc i manage to orgasm without it (even though it took years for me to learn how to orgasm bc he was my first and only sex partner, and many times we have sex and i dont orgasm, id say i do 70% of the times).

You can bet i told him that he manages to orgasm but i still gave him head 100% of the times.

Now i dont give him head, zero foreplay for him, and we almost have no sex, bc when he wants (he is kind of low drive and preffer porn) i get this build up anger of not being respected (even kissing, i love kissing, but he doesnt like, UUGGGG!!!).

Of course he knows if any sane guy appears i will leave him. But, you know, whatever.


----------



## My Monsters (Mar 13, 2021)

Start drinking Pinapple juice....It works for men and women. Gives your natural lubrication a sweet smell and taste. Trust me!!! 
My husband has a very acidic system an he hates fruit. He always tasted kinda bad, doctor told me to have him drink pineapple juice...now he always makes sure when he wants a BJ there’s a big jug of pineapple juice I the refrigerator. 😅. I never have to guess when he is in the mood!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

condoms sound like a good compromise.

Any chance he might have OCD? Wash his hands a lot? Germophobia?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

While I like the scent of my wife, I find the discussion fairly "double standard" by blaming the H as wrong and not normal. 
If a woman objects to swallowing after a BJ, or even not wanting to give a BJ, most will stay it is her body and she gets to choose what she wants and puts into it. When it comes to a man.........the post is quite interesting in terms of a double standard. 

Don't get me wrong, if the W feels bad about it (just like an H who feels rejected because his wife won't swallow) then they should talk about it to the point that they understand each other's feelings and see if there isn't some compromise to work out. If there isn't a compromise, then maybe they can find sexual happiness in some other way. However, to state that if he doesn't like it, she should make him wear a condom or some other retaliatory action, just strikes me as wrong.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Mari89 said:


> Is this common? So I happen to have a high sex drive. I’ve notice when we have had sex and I get aroused, ( sorry if it’s TMI , warning don’t read more if you’re easily disgusted by human nature) I tend to cream during sex. Nothing unnatural, I get my Gyno check ups and everything is healthy. But I noticed a few times when he’s seen it ,he’s gotten limp d*** and says that the slimy stuff turned him off. Wtf!? Is all I can think. But is this normal ? What should I do?


Where the hell have I been?! Welcome to the board; I could kiss you for posting this.
Seriously, you made my evening!


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Young at Heart said:


> While I like the scent of my wife, I find the discussion fairly "double standard" by blaming the H as wrong and not normal.
> If a woman objects to swallowing after a BJ, or even not wanting to give a BJ, most will stay it is her body and she gets to choose what she wants and puts into it. When it comes to a man.........the post is quite interesting in terms of a double standard.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if the W feels bad about it (just like an H who feels rejected because his wife won't swallow) then they should talk about it to the point that they understand each other's feelings and see if there isn't some compromise to work out. If there isn't a compromise, then maybe they can find sexual happiness in some other way. However, to state that if he doesn't like it, she should make him wear a condom or some other retaliatory action, just strikes me as wrong.


You took the words right out of me. I was thinking how differently we perceive males and females and how there is a different measure for what's acceptable or not.

I don't think anyone would try to "teach" women that when their male partner has a big goopy load that she finds unappealing, she should instead see it as a "compliment" and she should consider herself lucky and learn to appreciate it! It's likely that people would recoil strongly at that suggestion. 

Or suggest that she's less of a woman as it's been suggested that he's not a "real man".

I'm no expert but i read a lot about sexuality and apparently one of the subconscious and instinctual features of male humans and some other species is "sperm competition" and avoidance of getting cuckolded where you end up raising another male's offspring. So perhaps a creaminess rings subconscious alarm bells related to presence of semen in the female? I'm not saying he's thinking consciously that way but only that for some men, it might be an instinctual reaction to white fluid within the vagina. Just a thought.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

This thread still makes no sense to me.

I mean, I get it, but to all women who enjoy getting oral sex but don't give oral sex, that's nuts.

And vice versa, any male who likes getting blow jobs to completion but won't perform oral on his W, that's nuts.

One of the most intimate things a H can do with his W is perform oral on her, to multiple orgasms in a session. 

Fortunately, I live in an environment where neither of us are nuts. I'm the barber, for her, if you will so I keep things as I like it. 

And it never should be thought of as transactional. Some folks get in that mindset.


----------

